# Picked up the Akorn Jr. for $74 and I love it



## bigsyd (Jul 31, 2017)

I love this little toy! I seasoned/cured it this morning. I didn't have to work today. So, I figured I might as well throw something on it and take a spin around the block and kick the tires and look under the hood. 

The only thing I had in the refrigerator were some Shady Brook Farms' Sweet Italian Lean Turkey Sausages and some frozen boxed Angus burgers someone bought to a cookout I had earlier this month. Why the hell not! 

I'll just say I loved playing with this lil kooker. I pre-gamed by watching a few YouTube videos on how to control the temp on these kamado lookers. I built a nice pyramid fire with some lump coals let her rip with both the intake and the exhaust wide open until I was about 100 degrees or so within range of my target temp. Then shut the bottom down to about 1 and the top to about 3 and steadied the climb and coasted right into my target temp. Eventually, I brought the top down to about 1. I didn't have much lump in there at all but she held steady for about 3 hours when I seasoned between 400-425. 

After that, I had to make a run. So I choked the fire out. To my surprise, when I returned, I had about 1/4 of my coals still usable. That's when I decided to fire her back up and throw on the sausages and then the burgers. 

Everything cooked wonderfully. 

The only problem I'm having now is that I want the Akorn Jr.'s Big Brother... These kamado kookers are fun. 

My big grill with sidebox may ride the bench for a minute lol 













IMG_20170731_093454.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jul 31, 2017


















IMG_20170731_090634.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jul 31, 2017


















IMG_20170731_095958.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jul 31, 2017


















IMG_20170731_130115.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jul 31, 2017


















IMG_20170731_171000.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 31, 2017)

Notes:

The Smokin Stone for this grill is hard to locate. Everybody has it on back order. However, Char-Griller has it in stock. So, I ordered it from there. I can't wait to try smoking something with this bad boy and do some indirect heat cooks as well. 

Also, The the thermometer is far from accurate which was to be expected. I'm seeing about a 30-50 degree difference from the Akorn thermometer and my ThermoPro TP-20 placed at grate level. They do say in the Akorn Jr manual to expect a +/- 10 percent difference from actual temp. So keep that in mind. 

Also, I'm considering getting the warming rack just to have a cool zone. Something to consider.


----------



## cavman (Jul 31, 2017)

That is awesome! I did the best chicken thighs of my life indirect with the smokin stone. I got mine direct from Chargriller with the cover. Makes a mighty tasty burger too, doesn't it!


----------



## cavman (Jul 31, 2017)

20170728_200138.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jul 31, 2017


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 31, 2017)

cavman said:


> That is awesome! I did the best chicken thighs of my life indirect with the smokin stone. I got mine direct from Chargriller with the cover. Makes a mighty tasty burger too, doesn't it!



I ordered the exact 2 items... The stone and the cover. Hopefully they will get here by the weekend. And yes the burgers come out great. I can't wait to throw on some of my  own 80/20 ground chuck burgers. This thing will sear them just right!


----------



## cavman (Jul 31, 2017)

I can't wait to try some ribeyes on it. They are going to have to go on sale first. I seared some tri tip steaks at 650 by the hood. It will be amazing on a ribeye. The cover is nice but needs a drawstring at the bottom for the high winds around here.I am shopping eyelet tools now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 1, 2017)

Congrats on the new grill!

That was a great buy!

Al


----------



## bigsyd (Aug 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new grill!
> 
> That was a great buy!
> 
> Al



Thanks, Al! I've been busy... More pics to follow


----------



## rickplaysbass (Aug 12, 2017)

Am I the only one curious? Where was it $74?!?!


----------



## bigsyd (Aug 12, 2017)

rickplaysbass said:


> Am I the only one curious? Where was it $74?!?!



Walmart


----------



## bigsyd (Aug 12, 2017)

IMG_20170810_114501.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170808_185355.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Aug 12, 2017


















IMG_20170804_191235.jpg



__ bigsyd
__ Aug 12, 2017


----------

